# Carpet Fitting DIY - Should it go right to the edge or a gap



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

As per the title, I am going to fit some carpet in a couple of pieces to our new Van.

I intend to get the edges bound when I have had them cut.

My dilemma is I am unsure if they should be fit like a house carpet right to the edge of the walls, or if they should be more like a rug with me having them bound and have perhaps a small gap (circa 6mm?) all around.

Any info would be VERY much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## teemyob

*gap*

Hello

You need a small (think 5 mm gap)

Otherwise the carpets after binding will not fit.

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Trev,

I cut one piece out earlier (leaving about 6mm on each edge), and I don't know why, but it just looks wrong (certainly pre-bound anyway). Plus I didn't get rubber backed, which means it slides about more, probably pronounced by the gap (though I hope to sort that with a bit of none slip / grip type stuff underneath).

CHEERS for the info.


----------



## smick

Hi,

We had ours fitted by the chap at Bespoke Rugs and he left a gap of 5mm all round. Like yours, they would slip without an underlay, but he had an excellent sticky felt which stops things wandering about. He did explain why you should leave a gap, but the reason escapes me !

Web address is www.bespokerungs.co.uk

I'm sure he'd be willing to sell you some of the felt.

Smick


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Smick,

Thanks, thats good enough for me. I will be leaving the gap all around.

CHEERS


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just an observation. All of the c/vans-m/homes we have had silver metal "poppers"to locate the carpets ,this c/van we have now, just has loose fitted carpet? I well remember the mate who when cleaning the unit,took up the carpets to clean them outside,(Did that),then,spray polished the floor :roll: put the carpets back in........... Your already laughing!!. 
Your post has given me a second chance to relive the abuse to be heard a 100 yds away :lol: So, Sticky or pop studs,and NO!!! Polish. Thanks again for the laugh.
 Ted.


----------



## p-c

Hi

Our 'van needs the gap as there is a ventilation slot at the base of the seats, cupboards and also under the cooker.

I also go with the popper type of holding the carpet in place, but, do be thoughtful as to where you put them, it's not something you want to step on in bare feet if you do not have the carpets down.

p-c


----------



## teemyob

*took a photo*

Taken a photo of ours but can't upload it as not got cable with us at the moment.

Will put a decent photo up when I can.

Trev.


----------



## brandywine

We did the same thing but the binding was only about 3mm. Suggest you ask the binder how much to allow.

We then fixed the carpets down with heavy duty Velcro.

Regards


----------



## richardjames

I close fitted mine so did not need any fittings to keep it place - lifts up easily in one piece for cleaning


----------



## LynneKen

just done ours, used original as template and bought double sided carpet tape, Lidle £1.75 a roll, works perfectly, not moved at all.

Lynne


----------



## Grizzly

Like Richard, earlier, we close-fitted ours. The originals were fitted with a small gap but had poppers to hold them steady. Fine except that the gap filled rapidly with fluff and dust. I don't carry a vacuum cleaner and crevice tool so getting the dust out meant a carpet brush and scraped knuckles.

Having them close-fitted does away with this and means they don't skitter around all over the place. We only have carpet in the sitting area; in the kitchen and by the hab door we have matching rubber backed mats on the wood-effect vinyl floor.

G


----------



## ThursdaysChild

I think it should be " bespokerugs " - not " bespokerungs ".


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Nope ! even "rugs" got a 404.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

"rugs" dot com not co.uk


----------

